
How to Use Machine Learning to Repair an Image with Broken or Missing Pixels - ioanarebeca
http://blog.cognetik.com/2017/10/23/understanding-machine-learning-using-real-life-examples-how-can-you-repair-images-with-broken-or-missing-pixels-by-using-ml-a-step-by-step-guide/
======
ioanarebeca
Instead of focusing on what Machine Learning is, this tutorial shows you how
to apply it to a specific issue, like what to do when your image is broken.

~~~
Tecco
Great tutorial! It makes everything look so simple. Love it!

